# any spots to try for Sheepshead from shore/bridge in Alabama?



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a good idea where I might take the boys to try some for some convicts? from Shore or pier? I know we don't have anything like 3M bridge and AL Point is off limits (Thanks GoVernor!)

Does gulf state park pier see those guys? 

We are currently boat less 

thanks


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

They can be caught at the Gulf State pier. Also an idea might be the Lillian bridge. Don't know if its possible to fish from shore but I know there are sheepies around it.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks sunshine


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

We catch a few off the rocks along canal road. Here are a few. Catch a Red every now and then also. If you have any luck let me know. Was going to try it this weekend but got tied up.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

that's what i am talking about - happy boy!!

Thanks Iron Man!


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

camuchi said:


> that's what i am talking about - happy boy!!
> 
> Thanks Iron Man!


The above pics were caught in late Feb. I like using a cork and keeping the live shrimp just off the rocks. Let go with the flow. I also like using circle hooks. These were caught 1st part of March.


----------

